# Fern ID please



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

So I'm pretty positive that this fern will get huge.... but I had to buy it anyway because it's growth is so sporadic. I broke off some of the dead ends on the fronds but hopefully someone can still get a positive ID without them .


















Also... what types of fern throw out those little gametophytes (I have no idea if this is the correct term ) that look like liverworts in the picture. I was thinking that it was liverwort until I tossed one in my viv a few weeks ago and now it's got two stems and a tiny leaf. There did seem to be a lot of tiny maidenhair ferns in many of the pots at the greenhouse so could that be the culprit? Thanks very much!!


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I dont know what it is marina but its wild !


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I know right? I've got plans to stick it in a 4' vert so it'll be cool to watch it fill out. Some of the fronds are so different that it looks like two different ferns in one little pot. I just need to know if sticking it in the lower levels of a vert is going to be too little light for it, and the people at the greenhouse had no idea what it was .


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I finally tracked this fern down! It's Aglaonaria robertsii 'Santa Rosa'! You can also see it here on the Tropiflora Terrarium page: Cargo Report

Also found this about it: "'Santa Rosa' is a cultivar name assigned to a hybrid between Aglaomorpha coronans and Drynaria rigidula." 
"This is an epiphytic fern with fronds up to four feet long. This is theorized to be a hybrid Aglaomorpha meyeniana and a Drynaria. The rhizome is covered with brown hair or scales. Can be grown in protected patio with medium to high humidity. Soil needs to be moist, but kept on the dry side. High light. [Tropical to semi-tropical; Epiphytic] 14B"

Very interesting! I may be able to stick this baby in my vert after all . Although it won't be located as low as I'd originally planned.... It's an epiphyte!! Which means that it's twice as cool as it was when I though it was terrestrial .


----------

